# Check out the 11th Doctor Who in a new image + New companion.



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Get a look at the 11th Doctor, played by Matt Smith, and his new companion, Amy Pond, played by Karen Gillian, as revealed on BBC earlier today.

Okay, this actor looks very young. I'm going to try to keep an open mind. But this guy just looks so darn young for this role. His new companion is cute but put them both together and it looks like the show is going for the "tween" fans.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Good to see Tucker Carlson still getting work.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The problem that I see is that even if he looks young, he has to act much, much older, like he's seen a lot (possibly too much), what with all the crap that "10" has had to go through. It'll be an interesting acting challenge for him.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Is the Doctor getting more restrained in his couture?


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm not happy with this twentysomething look. 

Bring back the middle aged doctors of the 70's and 80's


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

He does look young, but really, why is that a bad thing? The whole joy of the show to me was how each different Dr brought something different to the show. And maybe they'd like to cast someone younger, with the hopes they can keep them around for longer.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm a pretty new Dr. Who fan. I'm having a hard time imagining anyone but Tennant in the role. He did an amazing job with it. I'll miss him.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Malcontent said:


> But this guy just looks so darn young for this role. His new companion is cute but put them both together and it looks like the show is going for the "tween" fans.


Dr Who 90210

I'm a relatively new Dr Who fan too. I thought David Tennant and Christopher Eccleston both did great jobs. Maybe this new kid will too. I'll give 'em a chance. The new companion is a definite cutie.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

When I first saw Tennant I thought this guy looks goofy and no way was going to replace Eccleston well. Boy was I wrong! I'll go into this new Doctor with an open mind.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

If they really wanted the "tween" audience, they'd make the Doctor a vampire.

This Doctor dresses like a librarian or a refugee from the 50s. How old's his companion, 15?


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

As one who has been through Doctors from Tom Baker to Peter Davison to Colin Baker to Sylvester McCoy to the current crew, I'll say that changing doctors is part of the charm of the series. You always start out thinking "This guy can't replace the other guy", but after the writers get in sync with the actor you realize that the new guy has brought a refreshing change to the series. Now I just roll with it.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Malcontent said:


> Get a look at the 11th Doctor


Which, unless I missed this being mentioned somewhere along the line, brings up the question: is it 12 "appearances" for each Time Lord, or "12 regenerations" (which would be 13 "appearances", counting the first one)? Of course, they would find a way to "reset" the Doctor if necessary (a way exists, according to "The Five Doctors").

(I want to say it's "13 appearances" - the "12 regeneration" limit has been mentioned a number of times, and I remember a Davison (the fifth Doctor) episode where he called himself the "fourth regeneration" - but, of course, this can be retconned.)

-- Don


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I've read that it's 12 regenerations (so 13 "Doctors"), but that the final regeneration is something very bad.

Of course, like you said, it's easily retconned.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> When I first saw Tennant I thought this guy looks goofy and no way was going to replace Eccleston well. Boy was I wrong! I'll go into this new Doctor with an open mind.


Same here. I thought Eccleston was so awesome that I would never like Tennant, but Tennant was fantastic as well. So I'll always give them a chance.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> I'm a pretty new Dr. Who fan. I'm having a hard time imagining anyone but Tennant in the role. He did an amazing job with it. I'll miss him.


bah, eccleston was oh so much better.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

This just in:

BBC awaiting the birth of the twelfth doctor, to be cast in three years.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Sherminator said:


> This just in:
> 
> BBC awaiting the birth of the twelfth doctor, to be cast in three years.


No waiting for Daniel Radcliffe to finish the Harry Potter movies.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Malcontent said:


> His new companion is cute but put them both together and it looks like the show is going for the "tween" fans.


BBC have always thought of Dr Who as a kid's show. They obviously don't _watch_ it, since it's obviously not a kid's show.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> How old's his companion, 15?


No.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Let's hope that she isn't as annoying as the last red-headed companion.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

More pics here


----------

